# comedy - for a price



## PeterT (Mar 11, 2018)

OK, the sticker gave me a chuckle. But 15$ ??? Sheesh, you can buy a Chinese micrometer for that with free shipping!!

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/2PCS-Warnin...918603?hash=item1ea1950c0b:g:fBYAAOSwHnFVq3dX


----------

